

Ask HN: What Should I Do With One Hour Of Free Time Per Day? - tronium

I have approximately 1 hour of free time scheduled in during my very busy summer, and I&#x27;m wondering what sort of productive&#x2F;programming&#x2F;money-making thing(s) I should spend my time on? For instance, is that enough time to say, develop an app fully in during the summer?
======
JSeymourATL
Borrowing from Richard Hamming via Paul Graham--

* What are the most important problems in your field?

* Are you working on one of them?

* Why not?

------
wikwocket
An hour a day all summer is enough time to develop an app. However I am not
sure this qualifies as "productive" or "money-making!"

In seriousness, it depends a lot on where you are in your life, and what your
goals are. I would give very different advice to a student on summer break
than I would to someone in the working world and with a family.

------
seven
You mentioned that your summer will be very busy, so how about using that one
hour a day to just relax?! :)

~~~
Errorcod3
I agree! Read a book, take a drink, smoke a cigar. Sit back and enjoy where
you have gotten so far in life. If you don't stop to enjoy it then what is the
point?

------
ShaneCurran
If you're busy all summer, relax for that one hour a day. :) Take a walk, go
for a cycle, have fun!

------
Raphmedia
Learn something new. Spend one hour a day messing with code. Or watching up to
2 or 3 video tutorials. Or reading one hour of a programming book a day.

------
dubiousSwain
You most definitely have enough time to develop an app

